# To Be Shrimp Tank 10 Gallon



## Tibbi (Jul 10, 2011)

This is my to be planted shrimp tank. I just upgraded the filter and the light. Eheim 2211 and the Current USA Pro. With co2 running with the lights, then they fad to green night light. Could that cause too much algae? I also have 4 Otocinclus , and some nerite snails. At night the volcano light comes on and with the green light it looks really cool. Just enough light to see the fish moving around. I've always wanted to do a prehistoric themed tank. I may get some Amazon swords soon to add behind the volcano. 

https://goo.gl/photos/Am3ZpJxmZ8rqkXXU6


----------

